

Trakdot: Track your Luggage - pajju
http://www.trakdot.com/en

======
edcastro
I've been a user since it was a Kickstarter project. It works quite well,
actually. The device comes with a globally activated SIM card inside that
sends an email/sms to you every time in you in a new location. There's also an
Android/iPhone app that has a a bluetooth locator that you can pair with the
device so you can track the proximity of your luggage inside the airport. The
location is also shown on the app but it's just a webview of the website.

------
lovelearning
The FAQ says: "...device emits a signal that is used to determine its
location, but does not use GPS."

Anybody knowledgeable can throw light on what kind of signal it could be?

~~~
lovelearning
Ah never mind. It says later on "The device will not operate in countries
where GSM does not function."

------
viggity
wow $50 is a solid price point and puts it in impulse purchase zone for a lot
of people. I figured it'd be $100 or more. Not for me as I don't travel enough
with checked bags, but still, props to the founders.

